# 15'' Powerbook G4 Aluminum will not start



## jamesjren (Apr 5, 2008)

So, the problem is that when I push the power button, nothing at all happens. I've tried it with the battery only, the power cord only, and both the battery and the power cord. Also, the power cord lights up green, even though the battery is almost completely dead.

I have tried a different power cord, with the same results. Unfortunately, I am still trying to get a hold of another battery, so I haven't tried that yet. I have already tried a PMU reset (holding the power button for 5 seconds with power and battery removed), and that doesn't do anything either. Any ideas on what is wrong, or what I should do to find out? The warranty's expired, and I'm rather comfortable working with electronics, so feel free to suggest doing stuff inside the machine.

Thanks


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't believe that this is a diagnostic sound. I thought that it might be trying to make the bootup sound with damaged speakers, but the typical OS X bootup sound is about 3.5 seconds. I have heard fans make noises like this, so it's possible that you have a broken fan. A hard drive can make all sorts of sounds, but you should still be able to boot up. If you can find out what part of the case this is coming from, it would be helpful.

You don't need the battery to boot up (usualy), but the fact that your computer is not charging the battery makes me wonder if the power circut is damaged. Perhaps pressing the power button is creating a circut through the speaker? It sounds like the noise is coming from your speaker, but I can't tell from the recording. I don't even know if that's how the PowerBook's circutry works, but this looks like some sort of power issue.


----------



## jamesjren (Apr 6, 2008)

Wait, what? Are you sure you didn't respond to the wrong thread?


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, still, this looks like it could be a fried or disconnected power module, and sometimes you need battery power to start up.


----------



## jamesjren (Apr 6, 2008)

Sure, makes sense. Do you know what can be done to repair this?


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 6, 2008)

If you can test a different battery, you can get a better idea of what part of the system is broken.

Here's a FAQ for broken startup hardware, with related replacements:
http://www.ifixit.com/Troubleshoot/alum15


----------



## drewsof (Apr 7, 2008)

Had an iBook do this exact same thing. Sounds like a DC in board/power button issue. My battery wouldn't charge, and it wouldnt start up from battery or AC adapter. I would def take it to a Genius to see if they will give you any hints just in case. They will want to send it in right away, but just tell them you want to think about it. This may make them  give more information in hopes you will pay to have it fixed. Probably the cheapest thing in this situation would be to replace the DC in board.


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 7, 2008)

If you bring it to a genius out of applecare, all they can do is look at it - opening it, replacing or servicing hardware will be expensive.


----------



## drewsof (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh no, I wasnt suggesting you let them fix it. If you get an experienced Genius, sometimes they will give you an unofficial diagnosis. I agree it is far too expensive for just a diagnosis.


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 7, 2008)

They will always look at it for free, but from what I understand, they can't open it up and look at it. Still, they may get a better idea of what's wrong if they see the machine.


----------



## jamesjren (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, I just did that, and they told me that it's probably either the DC/sound board or the logic board. Unfortunately, they couldn't narrow it down further than that. I think I'm just going to open it up and replace the DC/sound board and see what happens. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## drewsof (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah the DC board was my first guess. by the battery not charging. Good luck and be sure to discharge static.


----------

